# Watering



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

This is my first post. I'm glad I found this forum.......hello all!

I have a water question. I know we supposed to water deep and infrequent. About one inch/ week. I'm going away for a week. I just realized we have a heat wave coming later in week so I need to water.

I realize we should water in the early hours but my timer been on the fritz so I am watering now. 11:30 am til 1:30 pm. It's in the low 70s now so not real hot yet. Is this ok?

Oh it's not a sprinkler system, above ground w hose.

Thanks.....oh and I have a mostly TTTF lawn


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The idea of early watering is that the grass will likely already be wet from dew. Watering at a different time extends the time the leaf blades are wet, thus creating a potential for fungus to develop. When the heat is high, I found better survival with shorter watering (ie. 1/2in) every 3 days than 1in/week.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

Plus evaporation rates are much higher in the afternoon and it is usually windier meaning that you lose some of the water to evaporation and wind making the irrigation less efficient.


----------

